# [SOLVED] HP W2207H Poping noise.



## DJordan2 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello I have a HP W2207H LCD and Today I Started to hear a Noise I dont know if You would call it a poping or clicking Sound:sigh:. How this happens is When I turn the Computer on and the LCD detects the input and right as the Monitor Shows any Type of Picture The Click is Heard Its not Constant it only happens when a Picture Shows, I cant Turn the monitor Off then Back on as As soon as the Picture comes up There is the Click/ POP Any Insight To what this might be The monitor is Fairly New So I hope it isnt Going bad already?..lol


----------



## DJordan2 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: HP W2207H Poping noise.*

No One, Really? Come on Guys!!!!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP W2207H Poping noise.*

Hello DJordan2,

The popping and clicking you are hearing may be from failing components. Capacitors will make popping sounds when they are failing. If the monitor is under warranty I would contact HP with the issue.

Your speakers could also be the source of the noises. Next time you turn your monitor on, listen closely to try and approximate where the noise is coming from.

-GZ


----------



## DJordan2 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: HP W2207H Poping noise.*

The Click Is Comming From the monitor, The monitor Has Rear Facing speakers But there is no way to Disable them I turned the Volume all the way Down on them But Still no Change When The monitor Goes From Black Screen to Picture It makes that Sound. Is there a Way to check For Failing components?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: HP W2207H Poping noise.*

I wouldn't open up the housing if your monitor is still warrantied. 

The easiest way would be to open the monitor up and look for signs of damage, swollen or leaking capacitors. Burned or discolored traces... etc...


----------



## DJordan2 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: HP W2207H Poping noise.*

Ill Open her Up after i do a Little research HP Doesnt Offer the Extended Warranty on Monitors so Im out of Luck Witht he Warranty Thing. So Im going to look up What swollen Capacitors Look like Thanks Gavinzach You have done it Again SOLVED!


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is a link on bad caps
http://www.badcaps.net/pages.php?vid=5


----------

